# ECG 2012 [European Continent Gathering]



## bieniek (Jun 26, 2012)

I will post photos of the Maksims sharpening class that Ive made when we ve been in Marienlyst.

Thanks to both Niclas and Maksim for a great venue and the will to put it all together!

Thanks to all you folks for the laughs and beers and talks 

enjoy!


----------



## maxim (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics  
It was most impressive Straight Razor collection i ever seen :bigeek: All Costume razors !! 
Very impressed by all people that came, swords, tools, knifes, razors all in one.
Best group of people, Thanks for great time and looking forward to next


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 26, 2012)

Most people would not consides us vikings sane..

But a great collection of people, i learned alot from all of you, and i ended up with a new vice.. but atleast i'm getting alot better edges!


Thanks to all of you guys for alot of knowledge, alot of fun, good food.. a decent amount of alcohol and an extra big thanks to Björnar for my first Jnat, that was extremely, extremely generous of you!
I will put it to good use!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 26, 2012)

Great pix. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, the razors are mental. The most photos Ive shot. So nice to look at. And good story like the one from 19th [1840?] century with masonic etching. How the hell did they do that back then??!?!

Or the badars damascus ones. 
Or the damascus chisels
Or the beatifull stones
Or the nimai plane blades
Or the kato

:fanning:


----------

